# Splashtop Remote Desktop.. anyone running this?



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I d/l'd and installed it a few days ago and I have to say, it really works!   I'm having a few problems with the orientation (can't seem to change it from landscape to vertical very easily) though.

Is anyone else running this app? Have you been having fun with it?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the app, but haven't loaded the app to our iMac yet.  Need to get on that....


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

When I loaded it, I was amazed at how easy it was. So, I went in through the app and played poker online (which is installed on the pc). It worked just fine  But I am having issues with orientation, like I said up above.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've loaded it but not used it much; when I did it ran very nicely on my Fire.
I'd really like to figure out how to use it with my smartphone & a 4G connection rather than wifi.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have it and have the same orientation issues. Otherwise it would be great.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe they figure since a computer monitor is "landscape", that's how you'd want to view it on a tablet?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I wish!  I can't get it to do anything but vertical and my iMac woul be considered horizontal so if I try to watch a movie while connected, it cuts the edges off.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I did find this video, which was helpful in setting up the app. But, if you look closely, he doesn't seem to have orientation issues (at the end he quickly switches between both).

http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57335948-285/how-to-stream-media-from-a-pc-to-a-kindle-fire/?tag=mncol;txt


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I was having the same issue with a sideloaded version. I then got it from the amazon app store for $.99 and haven't had any issues. I lobe the app - I also use it on my iPad.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Nickinev said:


> I was having the same issue with a sideloaded version. I then got it from the amazon app store for $.99 and haven't had any issues. I lobe the app - I also use it on my iPad.


Mine is from the app store (I don't sideload) but I'm still having issues (sigh).


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The guy in the video is using a mac but in his demonstration he shows downloading the software for Windows.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Someone Nameless said:


> The guy in the video is using a mac but in his demonstration he shows downloading the software for Windows.


LoL! Good catch SN!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just installed.  (I had bought it earlier, but it is the Android App of the Day today.)  I'm able to switch from landscape to portrait very easily and smoothly.

Everything is working as it should so far.

The software version on the Fire that I'm using is:
(Menu > More > About)

1.6.5.6 r16450

You might check to see if you've got the latest build.  I can't remember if this was one of the apps that got updated.

Betsy


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

When I run it on the Fire my computer screen changes resolution. It does change back to the original resolution when I close it on my Fire.

The problem is that it doesn't put all of my desktop shortcuts ( icons)on my computer  back exactly where they were before. A few get placed someplace else.

I have a lot of desktop icons, so this makes it hard to find them again.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I actually got Spashtop a while back (like 8 months ago when it first came out for Android). I had previously used RDM+ on my BlackBerry. With Splashtop, I had the same icon-moving issues with it, plus hated having it change the screen resolution of my computer and laptop when connected. There is a utility for XP that will let you save icon positions and reset them, which is how I got around Splashtop moving things around. I'm not sure if W7 has something similar. Plus, I always had problem trying to get the right settings done to connect via internet (for when I'm not at home).

Since then, RDM+ came out with an Android version. It works with the current screen resolutions without changing anything (icons don't move around), plus it is able to connect over the internet. You have to load an app onto the computer, but that is a minor thing. When I go up to Boston, I can still connect to my computer at home. I've been able to get used to the screen controls pretty well. The only thing that I miss from the BlackBerry counterpart is file transfers. I'm hoping RDM+ adds that in the future, but other than that, it works a lot better than Splashtop (at least for me).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Downloaded the Amazon app today since it was free (I'd had a version from one of the other stores before).  DH loaded the Splashtop Streamer to our iMac.  When I connected to the iMac, he was playing solitaire and his game popped up on my Fire.  And he did mention that it messed up his resolution, but his icons are fine. 

Once he got off the computer I tried it again - it worked well once I figured out a couple of things, and I was able to play a movie on it from iTunes, although I couldn't figure out how to turn up the sound.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lambert said:


> When I run it on the Fire my computer screen changes resolution. It does change back to the original resolution when I close it on my Fire.
> 
> The problem is that it doesn't put all of my desktop shortcuts ( icons)on my computer back exactly where they were before. A few get placed someplace else.
> 
> I have a lot of desktop icons, so this makes it hard to find them again.


Are you using a Mac or a Windows PC?

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought this long ago for my phone, and it's been great.  Now that I've got the new phone, it runs even more better.  

Once I saw this was a freebie on the Amazon, I grabbed it.  Sometimes it's a bit wonky (regardless of on Fire or phone), but it's an awesome app.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I just "bought" the app - and then tried to download the streamer to my laptop.  They must be very busy since I was not able to bring up their website.  Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

This might be interesting.  I installed it on both the Fire and my computer but have not tried using it.


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

I installed it this afternoon and messed around with it a bit. it is easy to install and get running. Kind of strange the first time you open your desktop up onto you Fire though


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

When I first started this thread, my Splashtop was running off my older laptop. Today, I installed it on my new notebook/laptop and I had nothing but problems with it (sadly).

It was up and running in a heartbeat, that wasn't the issue. The problem is I couldn't scroll once I began to view a website. For instance, TMZ. All I could see is what loaded. If I wanted to read the next story, I couldn't.

Also, while the orientation was an issue with the older pc, it's an even bigger issue with the new one. It wouldn't change no matter what. No matter how long I waited. 

Add that to the fact that when the new pc sleeps, it becomes inaccessible. So, overall, it's not working out for me


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got an 'update' notification on my Fire for this program. No idea what it updates, though, but just an FYI for those of you haven't seen the update tab or didn't get/see a notification...


----------



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

I installed it on both my windows Vista PC and my fire, downloading it yesterday when it was the free app of the day.  I found however when I turned it off that it completely screwed up the many icons on my desktop.  Took me half-a-day to find and rearrange them.  Also found when running the program that it was very limited  in what portion of the desktop it showed, and I was unable to change it.  Turned off both apps. When/if I have time I may insert a restore point and then try again, but right now the pleasure isn't worth the pain.
I understand it is a screen resolution issue.  Just don't know how to work around it.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I downloaded the app a couple of weeks ago when it was free, and downloaded the streamer on my netbook. But when my netbook and Kindle Fire are connected through Splashtop they both run verrrrry sloooooowww! I was trying to watch Hulu but it was nearly impossible. Does anyone know what I could be doing wrong


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

It might have something to do with the strength of the wireless signal.  I have my installation of up and running and I Love it.  I have not been able to find a free app to do the same thing with my wife's ipad, I will start looking for something for my Win 7 laptop in the freeware sites to do the same thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> It might have something to do with the strength of the wireless signal. I have my installation of up and running and I Love it. I have not been able to find a free app to do the same thing with my wife's ipad, I will start looking for something for my Win 7 laptop in the freeware sites to do the same thing.


Jbc, I know it's not free, it's $4.99 for the iPad, but considering you got the other components (desktop and Fire) for $0, it's a pretty good deal.
http://itunes.apple.com/app/splashtop-remote-desktop/id382509315?mt=8&ls=1

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teralpar said:


> I downloaded the app a couple of weeks ago when it was free, and downloaded the streamer on my netbook. But when my netbook and Kindle Fire are connected through Splashtop they both run verrrrry sloooooowww! I was trying to watch Hulu but it was nearly impossible. Does anyone know what I could be doing wrong


Is there a reason you're not using the free native Hulu app on the Fire?


Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Just curious.. has everyone else been able to scroll on their fire once splashtop is up and running?


----------



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

FloridaFire said:


> Just curious.. has everyone else been able to scroll on their fire once splashtop is up and running?


Not me, that was another problem I had. May dump it and try RDM+


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love this app. I used it this morning and it was perfect. It took a little getting used to, but I was in bed while DH was asleep and had no problem with Farmerama. scrolling is a little slow, but it worked, so, since it worked for what I wanted, it was fine for me.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I use it to connect my fire to my desk top in the basement of our home and it does great.  However, I have found that there is a little problem with putting a fifteen inch image onto a seven inch screen.  I have found that this can be problematic.

Spalashtop has helped me in my migration from a formally desktop centric computing environment to a more mobile centric networking environment.  I used to have run down to the basement enter information into my database, I couldn't seem to get the database on any computer in the home with the exception of the desktop.  So I had to run to the basement each time I needed to enter some information.  Not so any more I am going to retire the desktop as a file server and use the other mobile computers that I have running about the house to access the file server.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is there a reason you're not using the free native Hulu app on the Fire?
> 
> 
> Betsy


I assumed he's using the free Hulu.com rather than Hulu+, which requires a subscription. Then again, I assumed you couldn't watch the free stuff with Hulu+ so hadn't downloaded it. But I just realized I'd never actually checked, so downloaded it to check, and I was wrong.  Maybe he made the same assumption? (There's a lot less in the "Free Gallery" in the app than there is online, though.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't subscribe either, but since I could access at least some free stuff on the app, I kept it.  I never used Hulu that much....

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I tried again yesterday and was still unable to scroll. I deleted it off my fire and uninstalled it from my laptop 

(I did leave the pc app on my old laptop, but I'll probably uninstall it as well because I don't use that laptop anymore).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm using it right now, just to fiddle with...I have no problems scrolling or with screen rotation.  And my icons weren't rearranged.

For those having problems with scrolling, etc.--just checking, when you set up Splashtop, did you set the screen resolution of the device you're linking to?  

When you add a device, there's an "advanced" option below the security code field.  Tap on that and there's a screen resolution option.  For my netbook, I chose 1024x600.  In landscape mode, I can see the whole screen.  In portrait mode, it scrolls quite smoothly.

Just a thought...

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

jbcohen said:


> I use it to connect my fire to my desk top in the basement of our home and it does great. However, I have found that there is a little problem with putting a fifteen inch image onto a seven inch screen. I have found that this can be problematic.
> 
> Spalashtop has helped me in my migration from a formally desktop centric computing environment to a more mobile centric networking environment. I used to have run down to the basement enter information into my database, I couldn't seem to get the database on any computer in the home with the exception of the desktop. So I had to run to the basement each time I needed to enter some information. Not so any more I am going to retire the desktop as a file server and use the other mobile computers that I have running about the house to access the file server.


Thank you for writing this. I've been pondering the same thing (although my desktop is upstairs) and have occassionally used RDP to connect to the desktop from a laptop. But I'd love to use the fire to do that. I need to look into Splashtop, then, because I'm using my Fire more and more and it would definitely be more flexible. Although what I'd really like is an RDP-like client for the Fire instead of installing yet another app on my desktop to do something it is already doing with RDP. Seems a bit redundant, but you gotta do what you gotta do.
Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm using it right now, just to fiddle with...I have no problems scrolling or with screen rotation. And my icons weren't rearranged.
> 
> For those having problems with scrolling, etc.--just checking, when you set up Splashtop, did you set the screen resolution of the device you're linking to?
> 
> ...


Great advice Betsy. I should have double checked my settings before I uninstalled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> Great advice Betsy. I should have double checked my settings before I uninstalled.


And if you're working in landscape mode, as I do, with the keyboard up, you may not see the "Advanced option..."

The screen options are 
800x600
1024x600
1024x768
1280x720
1280x800
And "Use computer's native display setting."

The default seems to be 1024x768 when I add a new computer...
Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

My pc screen resolution is 1600 x 900 which I guess would fall under the "native display setting" (?) 

When I turned everything on and logged into my pc via the fire, the fire's image was stagnant. I couldn't figure out how to scroll down to read more items. I'm sure my issues are user-errors.

One problem is that my laptop has energy saving modes so that it sleeps/hibernates after only 15 minutes. I'm sure it can be set to "never sleep" but that's not something I want to do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You select the screen resolution when you create the connection on the Fire before actually connecting.  I'm guessing the 1600x900 (wow, big screen, LOL!) would be the native display, yes.

If creating a new connection profile, from the Splashtop Remote Desktop, tap on the +.  After adding the Computer Name and Security Code, tap on the "Keyboard down" button in the lower right hand corner of the keyboard and you'll see the "Advanced" button.  Make any changes and tap on the "Done" button.

If you already have a connection profile, tap on the > on the right side of the screen opposite that connection before making the connection.  This will allow you to see the settings for that profile and edit them.  Same thing, tap on the "keyboard down" button to see the advanced...

As for the hibernating thing, hmmm.  I was never on that long, so I never had my netbook fall asleep.  Will have to experiment with that...

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Betsy for all your help  I might have to reinstall the app just to see if I can get it to work properly.

After a certain period of inactivity, I'm pretty sure all laptops go into sleep/hibernation mode at some point to conserve engery (battery power). You can set it to "never" but then your battery would drain while the pc sat idle.

As for the 1600 x 900 LED resolution, it's awesome!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, most laptops have several stages of energy conservation.  First the screen dims, then turns off, then the computer goes to sleep completely.  My netbook is set at five minutes for dim, turn off in 10, and put to sleep after 30 when on battery...when plugged  in, the screen doesn't dim, but turns off after 15 minutes and goes to sleep after an hour.

The netbook's screen turned off but using Splashtop on my Fire woke it up.  I expect that putting the computer to sleep after 30 will be unrecoverable.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

When I tried to have my fire connect to my old "sleeping" laptop, it wouldn't. It told me it couldn't connect to it.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Alot will depend upon how "deeply" the devices go to sleep.  I had an older laptop that dropped power to its wireless NIC (network interface card) when it went to sleep -- effectively amputating itself from the network.  
On my newer laptop the monitor goes to sleep, the hard drive goes to sleep, the processor drops to low power but the network interface stays up -- so when you come in via the network it wakes the laptop up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Alot will depend upon how "deeply" the devices go to sleep.


Do they go into REM sleep. . .no. . .probably not. . .no eyes. Just pixels.

Do computers dream?

Of electric sheep?

Sorry. . . carry on. . . .


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Tip10 said:


> Alot will depend upon how "deeply" the devices go to sleep. I had an older laptop that dropped power to its wireless NIC (network interface card) when it went to sleep -- effectively amputating itself from the network.
> On my newer laptop the monitor goes to sleep, the hard drive goes to sleep, the processor drops to low power but the network interface stays up -- so when you come in via the network it wakes the laptop up.


You bring up some very good points.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do they go into REM sleep. . .no. . .probably not. . .no eyes. Just pixels.
> 
> Do computers dream?
> 
> ...


LoL.. not sure! But I swear I can hear it snoring every now and then


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> LoL.. not sure! But I swear I can hear it snoring every now and then




My Xoom has an indicator light that will blink slowly on and off if something has downloaded while it's napping.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Kind of like mumbling when it sleeps? lol


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love Splashtop. With Comcast, I can stream ESPN3 to my desktop PC, but not to a mobile device. Now, with Splashtop, I can bring up an ESPN event on my desktop and stream it into my Kindle Fire. Very cool!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In another blog (I Love My Kindle by Bufo Calvin), I read today about an application of this app that he's planning to use: as a 'presentation device'. So you use the laptop/computer connected to the projector to host/display the power point presentation, and use the Fire to control the page advances. That strikes me as a fairly practical use for the thing -- I haven't seen anything else that even tempts me to load it -- though I did 'buy' it when it was free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooooh, Ann, wish I'd thought of that for my presentation Monday night, I could have used that.....gonna have to  play with that... it's already paired with the netbook I use for my presentations...

Betsy


----------

